# How many strikes...when trolling?



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2017)

I received the attached LINK today. 

The fish may be European Northern Pike, but the video shows what we can't see when trolling. Only a few minutes. Enjoy. 

richg99

"How many Strikes?"
https://youtu.be/15d-aumX6Sg


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool video


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2017)

Always thought there were more fish than I was seeing. 
richg99


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 16, 2017)

I always thougth there were more fish than I was catching.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 17, 2017)

There are fish in the water?


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2017)

I've seen similar videos for trout. It is amazing how many unsuccessful strikes there are, even from the same fish.


----------



## bunny (Jan 22, 2017)

While trolling for walleye I get most of my strikes when I let the lure drop back after a steady speed.
Need to give the "follows" a reason to strike. I troll 10-15 seconds steady, then let it drop back 4-5'. If no response I bring the rod back to the "steady troll" position and go again. I get relatively few strikes on a "dead stick" compared to one actively worked.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good point, bunny. I believe the same is true when cranking. A hesitation now and then can bring a strike.

richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2017)

bunny said:


> While trolling for walleye I get most of my strikes when I let the lure drop back after a steady speed.
> Need to give the "follows" a reason to strike. I troll 10-15 seconds steady, then let it drop back 4-5'. If no response I bring the rod back to the "steady troll" position and go again. I get relatively few strikes on a "dead stick" compared to one actively worked.



I'm with you and Rich on this. I am constantly making turns and changing speed while trolling. Seems to "up" the action considerably. While I don't do it intentionally, I occasionally get a little to aggressive and accidentally drag my down rigger weights across shoals/ledges. Seems I get a fair percentage of bass hook-ups when that happens. I see them dragging. Rush back to raise the riggers a few feet so I don't get hung up. Rod keeps bouncing and what do you know, fish on. Kind of a Keystone Cops moment.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lots of pros recommend banging your crankbaits intó timber to draw a strike.

richg99


----------

